# Anything Specific about Manx?



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I just managed to track down a guy who sold me 2 doe's both long haired look a bit like a Rex (woolly sheep look), So my goal is to eventually Breed 1 new doe with my BEW and the other with a Long Haired Pink Eyes...

Out of both litter's i'm expecting 1 male manx (tailess) and 1 Female Manx, then Breed Those together to get a Dominant genes to breed more from?... or is there some kind of Genetic Twist to a manx or something I should know about?... I'll upload pics of them both in a minute or two.... [pics added]








X (Crossed with)

















Are they Rex? or just funny long haired ones?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

You have some beautiful mice. I'll be following along as I too would like to know more about manx. I've never seen one around here.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm having a hard time finding someone here with satin mice they're stunning creatures....


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Manx in Australia is a recessive gene...the only way to reproduce it is by breeding manx or manx carriers to one another. If you are starting with 2 manx does and normal, tailed bucks you will need to breed the offspring to eachother or back to the original does to produce more manx.

The manx gene is Australia is different from the manx gene in the US...in the US we have a dominant manx gene. These different genes can cause confusion when trying to learn about manx.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Why did everyone not shout out that the lighter one was pregnant :lol:

And the breeder I know for a fact would have paired this manx with a buck which would have been manx/rex too  so anyway I know this stage she's in right now and she's about 3 days off popping max... Can't wait  - I've put her into her own tank so she can relax chill out on her own and give birth in her own space (which is all the tank) and shelter, she'll love it until the babies get to about 3 weeks old anyway


----------

